# Recommend tyres for Renault Megane & what would approx cost?



## DreamingOf (10 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

I must purchase 3 new tyres for my car (as a result of my recent NCT test). My thought is I should prob. get 4 new ones and put my current ok one as my spare tyre - firstly any thoughts on that?

I see on a number of threads (e.g.  ) that there are different types & quality tyres. The current ones on my Renault Megane 1.4 are Barum Brillantis (and I think they are 165/80/14).
Are these good quality tyres? Should I stay with these? Are there better ones? Any recommendations for type of tyres I should have?

Finally, what type of costs can I expect to pay? 
As per the above post - I note a couple of websites that I can check tyre costs, but if I get them in a garage - any ballpark prices for your recommended tyres will be most welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## flossie (10 Nov 2011)

Try www.tyrereviews.co.uk and enter in the details.....


----------



## michaelm (10 Nov 2011)

DreamingOf said:


> I must purchase 3 new tyres for my car (as a result of my recent NCT test). My thought is I should prob. get 4 new ones and put my current ok one as my spare tyre - firstly any thoughts on that?


I would by 4 rather than 3.  If your spare isn't a spacesaver then you could keep the good one if it's better than the current spare.  I'd be looking for decent branded tyres at a price point of about €90 each  - fitted, balanced and he keeps the old one - from some back-lane guy who was recommended to me . . tyres that the the likes of Advance would be looking €120+ each.


----------



## onq (10 Nov 2011)

I'd give these guys a call for a quotation

http://www.tyremaster.ie/
*
*Main office: 01 456 5516.
Emergency:  086 259 4669
Sales   Fax: 01 456 5585 
Contact: sean.delaney@tyremaster.ie 086 2594669  
============================================

I'm a satisfied customer and the owner is a client of mine - one of the good guys.


----------



## DreamingOf (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks all.

I spoke to one dealer and they offered me West Lake tyres - €60 each (fitted and balancing done). What do you think? Are these good quality tyres?

Also, I checked my tyres they are 175/65 R /14 (apologies for the above incorrect info). 
Can I get 'wider' tyres fitted? 
If I understand the tyre code correctly - currently I have 175mm tyres - can I get e.g. 185 or even 195 fitted? (My thinking is that wider tyres would be better - but that is not an educated thinking!?!)


----------



## fraggle (15 Nov 2011)

If you are unsure, then stick with a known brand. The small patch of tyres is all that is holding you to the road.

I have never heard of West Lake.

There are an awful lot of cheap tyres being used now as people are reluctant to spend money on tyres.

For wider tyres you would need new wheels. You might be able to put higher profile tyres on (the 65 figure) but I wouldn't bother.

I generally spend 100ish per tyre. I used to used Dunlops at 120/corner and my last car had Michelins at 150/corner


----------



## DreamingOf (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks fraggle - appreciate your advice and thoughts.
I hadn't heard of West Lake either (but then again, that is not much of a statement as my knowledge is low)


----------



## onq (15 Nov 2011)

I think you should do a long google on Westlake Tyres

http://www.mazda3club.com/showthread.php?t=46958

http://forums.xpowerforums.com/showthread.php?t=38591

[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (15 Nov 2011)

DreamingOf said:


> ...
> Can I get 'wider' tyres fitted?
> If I understand the tyre code correctly - currently I have 175mm tyres - can I get e.g. 185 or even 195 fitted? (My thinking is that wider tyres would be better - but that is not an educated thinking!?!)


The section width of a tyre (the 175, 195, 195 that you mention above) or the width of the bit that contacts the road is an important measurement. The motor manufacturers generally don't decide on tyre / wheel sizes for a car by blind guessing.

In dry conditions a larger section width, assuming it doesn't foul the suspension or bodywork at full lock, will generally provide more grip but the costs will be in increased road-noise, higher fuel consumption and more crashing and banging over potholes and bumps. A larger section width may also lead to greater suspension and steering component wear.

In wet conditions increased section width means the tyre has more water to clear from underneath the car which may in turn lead to dis-improved grip in damp conditions. In icy or snowy conditions grip and steering will also be worse than with a narrower tyre.


----------



## RonanC (15 Nov 2011)

The tyre market is flooded with cheap nasty chinese tyres. I wouldnt put them on a wheelbarrow!! 

Shop around for tyres, prices vary massively. Do some reviews online, websites such as http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/ and http://www.tyretest.com/. 

Then check out online suppliers such as http://www.eiretyres.com/ & http://www.blackcircles.com/ & http://www.camskill.co.uk/ to get an idea of how much a tyre might cost. Look at recognised brands only such as Pirelli, Dunlop, Bridgestone, Continental, Uniroyal, Michelin, Yokohama, Hankook, Goodyear, Firestone, Vredestein, Kumho, Semperit, Toyo. The difference in price between a cheap tyre and a good tyre are usually only a few euros and you should never ever skimp on tyres.


----------



## agnieszka (30 Nov 2011)

Check your current tyres size (somewhere on the rubber) and try the same size but winter ones on eiretyres.com . They offer a good tyres for good money. I bought 2 years ago 4 tyres and still running - all year tyres, but very good for winter and snow too.


----------

